# Any Playlinda Beach Fishing Reports???



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

I am taking my son surf fishing tomorrow morning and was wondering if there are any reports that can be given. I normally try to hit Lots 3-4 but any info on this would be great. I would like to target anything edible, so that being said, I fish for support not sport...LOL 

Last fishing trips my son did not catch much of anything and his fishing enthusiasm has been in the tank. 

Thanks in advance and Tight Lines


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

Someone posted this.... "Fished lot # 12 when the gate opened this morning. Calm surf , clean water and west winds made for pleasant weather. High tide falling all morning. I was surprised the bugs were not a problem with west wind and never had to use repellent to keep them off.

Fish of the day was Whiting. A couple dozen with only 3 being keepers and one Blue Runner. There were Flees in the sand but were all small and mostly used Orange FB froze Clam combo. I pulled in a Crab tangled in my hook so cut him in half for one rod and used the knuckles on my other pole but no hits on the crab. Left around noon."


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks Curtis, we never made it out, my son was sick so I had to stay and take care of him. Homemade soup was a nice remedy for him.


----------



## CurtisFlorida (Oct 4, 2014)

Too bad he got sick. Hope he's feeling better and you can get him out there sometime soon.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I would think that as many afternoon storms Titusville has had this past couple of weeks
the water would be really trashy. That's the way it was this time last year.
Good to hear that it is clear. Our fellow member MasterCaster will try to be going tomorrow. (Sunday)
Hope he has a great day.


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

I haven't made it to the beach yet. We just settled in today and then the storms hit. I will be trying tomorrow morning will post the results.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

don't forget to get GAS for your vehicle before you cross the river.


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

To keep kids interested in fishing when nothing is hitting is tough!!
My experience is to not focus on the catch but the entire experience..
I don't what level your fishing experience is, but what has worked for me 
with kids, is the Sabiki Bait Rig. The Multi hook rig with the weight on the bottom.
get the ones with slightly bigger hooks and heavier line at Bass Pro or Academy sports.
Cut these in half...and get two rigs out of one pack...or they tangle and trash out..
Pair it with a light rod and tip the hooks with shrimp or clam pieces and proceed to FIND the fish...
If you can't find the fish. MOVE SPOTS.. could be close or could be far....
Don't forget your sand flea scooper, kids will play for hours with these creatures


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

Hit the beach today around noon. Had a late start and a low tide. Was at ramp 10. Did get a 13'"jack crevalle and quite a few other hits but wasn't really hardcore fishing since I had the kids and family with me. there were also a lot of other people so I didn't really have access to a lot of the good spots in the surf. I was using shrimp and fish bites crab and shrimp flavor. Overall a good relaxing day and thanks for all the info barefootjohnny may be hitting up the max brewer bridge sometime in the next day or so before my 3 day liscence expires


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

You should see PlayaLinda in the Fall, Winter and Early Spring !! There were times when I would be the only one there.
I don't know how that area compares with your Maryland beaches, but that is where I grew up. Been going there since 1955 or so.
Back when we could actually DRIVE on the beaches before NASA and the NPS had it.

you have any bright red faces in your group this morning ?? LOL







This is how we get lucky sometimes..... no fishermen - no surfers - just us.


oh, what did you think of that drive through the Park? LOL lonnnngggggggg drive once you leave the bridge.


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

I might be planning another trip down in the fall just for fishing. Playalinda is a very nice beach. Much cleaner and warmer water then back in Maryland. I really enjoyed the drive in the park we saw 2 gators laying right off the side of the road. Very nice place and very relaxing. We also saw a dolphin and it looked like big redfish or something being chased by probably a shark . I will definitely be visiting playalinda on my next visit.

Oh and I just tanned a little more I am use to the sun I fish atleast every other day back home


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey Johnny do you make your own rod holders for the surf fishing?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Glad ya'll had a good trip. Where else in the USA do you have a choice of being bitten by an alligator or shark in the same day ??
My house is up for sale now, My wife and I want to move to Tistusville and downsize to a nice 2 br, 2ba block house. We really like that area.
The Mosquito Lagoon is known for its killer redfish and monster trout. But, it takes a boat or hire a guide.

Yea, I make my own rod holders. Just plain* 4ft PVC *pipe hand cut at a very sharp angle (not 45*) with a coupler glued to the top end.
for 2 reasons - - - it is easier to hammer into the sand, does not chip or split, and also a smooth edge for the rod grips. 
Like everyone else here, I have tried just about every rod holder design out there and this works for me. a 2# rubber mallet from harbor freight.
I have 2" pipe for the larger butt rods, 1-1/2" and 1-1/4" pipes for the smaller rods. All are yellow with red tops and a glued on slip coupling.







This is another hot topic that gets hashed and rehashed now and then about the personal preferences of Sand Spikes and Rod Holders.
My advice is use what works for you. Drive deep into the sand as far as you possibly can and Never walk away from a rod that you can not afford to replace.
The above photo was the incoming tide and we kept moving up...... it is our habit of not to fish with the holders actually IN the water.
Also, I now use PVC holders for the umbrellas - - - hammering the metal pipe is brutal to the rubber mallet and deforms the 2 part umbrella tubing.

OH, Dollar, hope your son is on the mend and you guys can make it out fishing before it gets too hot.
all my caught fish are gone and had to settle for for Swahi yesterday baked in the oven . . . mmmmm yummy LOL


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Very nice Johnny and like your drawings. My so is doing better so hopefully we can make it out soon. Crazy thing happened with me and Swahi. I first tasted it and it was awesome and could not get enough of it. The for some reason, I could not stomach it again and would get nauseous after eating it. Waited a few months and tried again with same affect. My wife and son still loves it.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

So we are going to try and give either port canaverl a shot or Max Brewer tomorrow morning. Hope we get some support for our grill.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

It has been so many years and years since I have fished Port Canaveral, I wouldn't even know where to go.
My wife is focused on MB Bridge and CNS and she is content with that. We usually hit the surf at PlayLinda at 7am
then when the crowd comes or it gets too hot, we pack up and move to the bridge to finish out the day.
The weather is finally calming down on the Coast so you should have some storm-free weather. (or so the weatherman says) lol
I have tried the Swahi several different ways and prefer fried . . . but, experimenting with other cooking ways.
Baked/Broiled inthe oven with butter, lemon, etc is okay.... pan fried with Blackened Redfish spice is a bit better.
but, of course, a bucket of FRESH whiting and snapper is awesome !!!
Good Luck and Tight Lines !!

Oh, if you do go to Port Canaveral, snap some pics.


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

Made it back to playalinda beach again this morning and did pretty good.tide was on the way out but still Caught a bunch of whiting a small pompano 4 jack crevalle and a crab. Only stayed about 2 hours. Now I am getting ready to head back home and get back to my element. But I will be making another trip down this fall


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

We went out to the Max Brewer this morning and caught a few trout a sheepshead and a Mangrove snapper. The only fish that was legal was the Mangrove which was about 12 inches. All the other fish were thrown back. Many people were catching whiting down towards the end of the pier. Most of my catches were near the restaurant . My son was hooking up to big fish and but they kept getting off....hmmm circle hooks?????. I mean his drag was tight and it was still pulling good drag. I think it had to be a Black drum or a huge sheepshead. Well needless to say, his love for fishing has returned and he was already making plans to return next weekend, but pops have to work. ..... Crapp.....Tight lines....:fishing:


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

good day indeed !! all the way around.
I hooked my biggest sheepshead ever in the mid-section of the bridge around the pilings on fiddlers.
Got it all the way up to the rail and I started fooling around (like a fool) wanted my wife to get the camera
and film me flipping it onto the dock. Needless to say, it flipped back into the water. Witnesses said it was
a good 18" long. Last time I will be doing that Tom Foolery stuff for sure.
Many big black drum are caught there on fresh cut spot or mullet. Snook at night during the season.
3ft bonnet head sharks are very common there too. so your son could have snagged anything, actually.
glad he at least got some good hookups !!
I will start going back when the weather cools down some.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

BarefootJohnny said:


> good day indeed !! all the way around.
> I hooked my biggest sheepshead ever in the mid-section of the bridge around the pilings on fiddlers.
> Got it all the way up to the rail and I started fooling around (like a fool) wanted my wife to get the camera
> and film me flipping it onto the dock. Needless to say, it flipped back into the water. Witnesses said it was
> ...


Oh man I heard the Awwww's when you lost it. People were going crazy after that saying what a big fish lost. Also some guy lost his set up to a Big Bite.

That being said I wish I had known it was you and we could have formally met. I was wearing a Miami hurricanes hat and my son about 6'4 was wearing a grey tank top. We were fishing the first area close to the restaurant.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

Well I was going to wait like Johnny for cooler weather but my son is negotiating plans to attend a college in North Dakota to play football. So he wants to make another trip back out to Titusville and hit up Playalinda and then Max B. So hopefully next weekend we can make another trip out.


----------

